# An Expensive day



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Spring is in the air and some say 'Mad as a March hare'. Well we must be as we traded in our Avaino 675 for an Elegance 821g today. Bought from Premier Motorhomes near Chichester who were excellent throughout and answered all our questions, were happy to haggle and even took us on a long test drive - Id certinally recomend them.

The new 'Van' is on a 57 plate and has 1300 miles on the clock, they are fitting all the additional items we want, except for an alarm and tracker (Vanbitz for that). With the price we got for ours, the discount of the screen price for the 821 and the deal struck on the accessories we got an excellent deal.

Were very happy bunnies (did you notice the link) :lol: 

        

Andy & liz


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Liz and Andy, on behalf of Margaret and myself, may I wish you many many enjoyable hours and oceans of glorious memories. May happiness shroud you both like a cloak and remain with you for eternity.


Ken and Margaret


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

A good choice, we have had ours for 18 months and are delighted with the van and RDH for the service. What I don't understand is the price, ours was 64k and list price today is 20k more how can they justify the price hike, but we are happy as it should reflect in the residual value.

Regards John.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Perhaps:-

84K Euro = £65K @ 1.3 exchange rate.

84K Euro = £84K @ 1.0 exchange rate.

In reality it's still the same price!!!


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Andy & Liz

Fiona and I have had ours now for 11 months, and find the van to be superb, sound like you may have got yourself a great buy.

regards

Graham
gdleeds


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the replys, cant wait to collect it. were going to Wales for Easter and then collecting the Elegance, almost dont want to go as we would be able to get the new van sooner (I think Premier need all the time to fit the extras :lol: ) 

Were very impressed by the service weve had from both Premier and Vanbitz, if only the other companies we all have to deal with as we go through life were as good. The knowledge and time taken to talk options through with us and even talk us out of expensive options when there is a better cheaper one was most welcome and a credit to them.

We parted with a significant sum of cash and I expect a high level of service as part of the deal, however the expectation has been exceeded. Id like to thank Andy and Darren from Premier and Nick from Vanbitz and also recomend them to MHF members.

Andy


----------

